# Stefan De Vrij



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2017)

Difensore olandese nato nel 1992, è passato nel 2014 alla Lazio dal feyenoord (club nel quale è cresciuto) per circa 8 mln di euro.

Dopo 3 stagioni con i biancocelesti, ha raccolto 71 presenze, avendo dovuto salatare quasi per intero la scorsa stagione per un infortunio al ginocchio.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2017)

Ieri sera sul gol di Andreolli ennesima dimostrazione di quanto sia cesso questo qui.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Maggio 2017)

Sulla marcatura pura difficilmente se ne trovano così scarsi a 'sti livelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sulla marcatura pura difficilmente se ne trovano così scarsi a 'sti livelli.



Poi è pure macchinoso. Se la cava giusto sul duello fisico palla a terra.

E' il classico giocatore forte solo con la squadra bassa. Come Biglia, e tutta la lazio.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2017)

Non mi piace, fragile, poco attento, macchinoso e lento.


----------



## ralf (22 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Poi è pure macchinoso. Se la cava giusto sul duello fisico palla a terra.
> 
> E' il classico giocatore forte solo con la squadra bassa. Come Biglia, e tutta la lazio.



Secondo me invece De Vrij è uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo (soprattutto in una difesa a 3), nel 2014 è stato eletto miglior difensore del mondiale con l'Olanda. Fa un pò fatica nella difesa a campo aperto, quando dietro di lui si aprono spazi, ma anche Bonucci per esempio in campo aperto nell'1vs1 fa fatica ed è lento (difetti che vengono un pò mascherati dalla difesa a 3), però gioca in una difesa che è super organizzata. Prova a mettere l'olandese al posto di Bonucci in una difesa organizzata come quella delle Juve e non noterai differenze. Senza contare che è un classe ’92, è nel pieno della sua carriera ma ha ancora margini di crescita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Maggio 2017)

Io un De vrij lo prenderei a occhi chiusi 
ieri non era neppure in condizione.. manco tutta la partita ha finito 
si sono visti i risultati 

comunque per me quest'anno finisce al Chelsea


----------



## Love (22 Maggio 2017)

pensavo di leggere solo complimenti a dire la verità..e invece lo avete fatto una chiavica..


----------



## kolao95 (22 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Poi è pure macchinoso. Se la cava giusto sul duello fisico palla a terra.
> 
> E' il classico giocatore forte solo con la squadra bassa. Come Biglia, e tutta la lazio.



Su questo condivido meno. Difendere basso implica difendere nella tua area e per fare ciò i difensori devono possedere concentrazione, posizionamento e soprattutto quando un avversario entra nella propria zona di competenza non lo deve vedere il pallone, ecco in questi fondamentali De Vrij pecca parecchio.
Viceversa lo vedo più a suo agio a difendere in avanti perché è dotato di un buon anticipo e, nonostante, come hai detto, è macchinoso nei primi metri ha una buona progressione quando deve correre all'indietro.

Ecco, questo gol (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IE1TCx9TT8) riassume un po' quello che è De Vrij: in quella partita Icardi non vide boccia per un'ora quasi, poi gli è bastato un cross in area per mettersi in saccoccia l'olandese.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Maggio 2017)

A me piace, dovesse arrivare in futuro di certo non mi dispiacerebbe,inoltre credo sul mercato non ci sia chissà cosa alle sue cifre. 
Tuttavia mi sono fissato con Lemos del Las Palmas per il ruolo di centrale.


----------



## vannu994 (21 Maggio 2018)

Ieri non so come abbia fatto a tornare a casa. Penso fossi stato un tifoso della lazio l'avrei linciato, che poi si fa fatica a pensare che non ci sia malafede... Era tutta la settimana che tutti si immaginavano che sarebbe andata così.


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

Io alla malafede ci penso e come, era il modo meno doloroso per combinare il biscotto. Partita perfetta e rigore a fine gara. ****ata pazzesca farlo giocare ieri da parte di Inzaghi e della società. Mi rode per l'Inter in champions, anche se a mio avviso non supera i preliminari, ma sono felice per Lotitone panzone.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io alla malafede ci penso e come, era il modo meno doloroso per combinare il biscotto. Partita perfetta e rigore a fine gara. ****ata pazzesca farlo giocare ieri da parte di Inzaghi e della società. Mi rode per l'Inter in champions, anche se a mio avviso non supera i preliminari, ma sono felice per Lotitone panzone.



Pur senza tirare in ballo la malafede ma vogliamo parlare della serenità???
Una follia farlo giocare, concordo.
Due gol da calcio d'angolo ( lui sarebbe uno dei marcatori se non il marcatore principale) e un rigore assurdo nella sua dinamica.


----------



## vannu994 (21 Maggio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io alla malafede ci penso e come, era il modo meno doloroso per combinare il biscotto. Partita perfetta e rigore a fine gara. ****ata pazzesca farlo giocare ieri da parte di Inzaghi e della società. Mi rode per l'Inter in champions, anche se a mio avviso non supera i preliminari, ma sono felice per Lotitone panzone.



Ci sono i preliminari? Non sono diretti ai gironi?


----------



## bmb (21 Maggio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ci sono i preliminari? Non sono diretti ai gironi?



Si.

De Vrai avrebbero dovuto gambizzarlo nella notte i laziali.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2018)

La malafede è chiarissima, nessun difensore interviene così in quella situazione... colpa della Lazio, quello che dà fastidio è che l'Inter che ha giocato sporco alla fine ha avuto ragione... se si fosse qualificata onestamente niente da dire

Spero che la sua carriera resti macchiata visto che stanno provando ad assolverlo, uno così nemmeno a 0 lo vorrei


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io alla malafede ci penso e come, era il modo meno doloroso per combinare il biscotto. Partita perfetta e rigore a fine gara. ****ata pazzesca farlo giocare ieri da parte di Inzaghi e della società. Mi rode per l'Inter in champions, anche se a mio avviso non supera i preliminari, ma sono felice per Lotitone panzone.



Esatto...Inzaghi è il primo colpevole..ha rovinato la stagione con un finale disastroso..

Immaginiamo fosse successo al Milan..

Far giocare un centrale in quelle condizioni è da esonero..sto errore alla lazio è costato almeno 20 milioni..

Cmq grande colpo per l'inter De Vrij..con una partita si è pagato 5 anni di ingaggio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Maggio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io alla malafede ci penso e come, era il modo meno doloroso per combinare il biscotto. Partita perfetta e rigore a fine gara. ****ata pazzesca farlo giocare ieri da parte di Inzaghi e della società. Mi rode per l'Inter in champions, anche se a mio avviso non supera i preliminari, ma sono felice per Lotitone panzone.



Non ci sono i preliminari, sono già ai gironi in quarta fascia


----------



## Heaven (21 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> La malafede è chiarissima, nessun difensore interviene così in quella situazione... colpa della Lazio, quello che dà fastidio è che l'Inter che ha giocato sporco alla fine ha avuto ragione... se si fosse qualificata onestamente niente da dire
> 
> Spero che la sua carriera resti macchiata visto che stanno provando ad assolverlo, uno così nemmeno a 0 lo vorrei




Rotfl

L’unico errore l’ha fatto Inzaghi a schierarlo, ovviamente ogni errore andava interpretato in mala fede.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Rotfl
> 
> L’unico errore l’ha fatto Inzaghi a schierarlo, ovviamente ogni errore andava interpretato in mala fede.



Colpa della Lazio e di Inzaghi ovviamente, però quella resta un'entrata criminale e farlo passare per professionista è pessimo


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Maggio 2018)

Se non interveniva, Icardi era comunque solo davanti alla porta, grazie a una bellissima palla di prima, mi pare di Eder. Quindi a conti fatti cambiava poco. E' intervenuto molto male, ma cosa doveva fare? guardare Icardi insaccare indisturbato? Tanto valeva stenderlo. 
La Lazio perde perché Lulic commette un fallo idiota, e perché Inzaghi se l'è fatta sotto togliendo la punta sul 2-1, favorendo la pressione finale dell'Inter.


----------

